# Surfside Bullreds Sat 9/14



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

I decided to run down to Surfside last Sat to pick up some shark bait and throw a few baits in the surf just to see if the Bullreds were running. I picked a spot on Galveston side of San Luis Pass but away from all the traffic fishing the pass as I like to have enough space to put out multiple rods. I started just after 8am and quit about 11am. 

After the previous weekend's Bullred bonanza in which Joe, Aldo and I landed about 25 bullreds and slots, I expected Sat to be pretty much the same. I was not disappointed. 

I caught a few whiting and a nice skipjack on my bait rod using fishbites tipped with shrimp. The whiting and skipjack along with some pony mullet I brought with me became my bullred bait. 

I fished the 1st gut exclusively. No need to go out any further to get beat up by the swells. The big fish are in the 1st gut fellas cuz that's where the bait is !!! 

The only problem I had was forgetting to bring my good camera and fishing alone, so the cellphone pics don't really do justice to the size of these fish.

The 1st one hit a mullet head and taped out at 40". 
The 2nd one hit a huge skipjack head and taped out at 46". 
The 3rd one hit the same skipjack head that was recycled and taped out at 44". 

I would assume the bullreds will still be in the surf after the storm clears out toward the end of this week, so get out there and get ya a few. :biggrin:


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Great info, FishingScout seeing some similar reports of first gut action.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good report surfguy! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Great job. I love them bull reds great catch


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice job Ron. Not a lot of people braved the weather this weekend. I guess they were wrong.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Thanks guys! Hope this report helps a few people decide to get out there and get some bullreds.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Woo-hoo! That was a line stretching good time. I can't wait to fish this weekend.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

histprof said:


> Woo-hoo! That was a line stretching good time. I can't wait to fish this weekend.


Better take your heaviest casting gear and use 14/0 circle hooks. A 40-46" bullred is like pulling in a tank.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Nice bulls man! Green headed your way!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice Bull Reds!


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

awesome report


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the report and photos. Nice Reds.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice job Ron!


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice bull reds!!they are awesome !


----------

